
SXSW 2006 podcasts - danw
http://2006.sxsw.com/coverage/podcasts/
======
DanielH
Wouldn't these be a little bit more interesting?

<http://2007.sxsw.com/coverage/podcasts/>

~~~
danw
Yes, but they're not all up yet. In the meantime I thought people might enjoy
some of last years talks

